# Emersed E. Diversifolia and Nitrate Dosing?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm making my first attempt at emersed culture with e. diversifolia. I've read that a lot of you dose KNO3, but I'm wondering if this is necessary with stem plants? Would the nitrogen in the air be available/sufficient enough?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

First, Eicchornia diversifolia (along with azurea) are unable to grow emersed. You'd be better off experimenting with dwarf lobelia, Ludwigia repens, Bacopa caroliniana/monnieri, or Hydrocotyle leucocephala.

I don't personally dose KNO3 into my emersed setups. I use a hydroponics fertilizer. However, stem plants as with any other plant are unable to absorb nitrogen from the air --it is unavailable to them. Terrestrial plants must procure nitrogen from the soil from the action of nitrifying bacteria. 

But yes, your plant needs nitrate to grow, along with phosphate, potassium, and iron/micronutrients.

Carlos


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

> Eichhornia diversifoliais a beautiful but rather difficult plant to grow in theaquarium. The leaves are thin and delicate, up to 10 cmlong and form a rosette. The aquatic form are hardlydistinguishable from Eichhornia natans but E.diversifolia is better suited for aquarium use. Forexample, the lower leaves of Eichhornia diversifolialive longer and are less frequently miscoloured and shed.The plant requires very high light to thrive and anutrient rich substrate. Also, the growth of Eichhorniadiversifolia benefits from CO2enrichment of the water. The flower of Eichhorniadiversifolia is not as spectacular as the flower of E.crassipes - Water Hyacinth - and flowers developonly from the emergent form.
> Author: Tropica


That last part of the statement by Topica leads me to believe that it can grow emersed. I've got tons of this stuff so no biggie if the little plantlet I'm trying dies. So far over the course of a week it's put out roots and two tiny new leaves so who knows, maybe it'll work.

Thanks for the info on the dosing. Right now I just give it a little flourish and iron once in awhile.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The "emergent" form refers to the floating form, not an emersed form growing completely out of the water. As Eicchornia diversifolia reaches the surface, it should produce lily-pad like leaves and the possible flower Tropica mentions. You can clearly see it in their water color painting representation of this plant:










Good luck,

Carlos


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

10-4 I guess back in the aquarium it goes. I have had success getting the lily like pads to form, but no flowers yet. 

Would e. stellata grow emersed? Those ones you mentioned are great plants, but I'm looking to try some of the difficult stem plants emersed as a hopeful better means of propagation.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Eustralis Stellata can be grown emersed. They have very very nice purplish flowers.

Cheers
Vincent


----------

